# Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012



## GoldenMic (6. November 2012)

*Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Hallo,

bereits zur Änderung der DVD Hülle habe ich eiene Umfrage erstellt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...mfrage-die-dvd-huelle-der-pcgh-11-2012-a.html

Was damit erreicht wurde ist folgendes:
-die Papierhülle ist ab jetzt mit einer Perforation versehen um leichter abtrennbar zu sein
-Wir konnten in Erfarhung bringen, dass es die alte Papphülle nicht mehr geben wird, da sie laut Thilo übermäßig teuer ist.

Zunächst mal meine Erfahrungen mit der Perforation:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mal das Bild spricht für sich. Vllt habe ich mich aber auch nur besonders ungeschickt angestellt, das Heft ist zumindest ganz geblieben.

Welche Meinung habt ihr nun zu dem Thema?
Seid ihr mit der Lösung zufrieden?

Gruß,
Mic


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Ich kann nur sagen: Nein, mit der Lösung bin ich auch noch nicht zufrieden. Da hat uns der zuständige Dienstleister etwas anderes versprochen. Wir sind im Moment dabei herauszufinden, welche Optionen wir haben. Leider ziehen sich solche Sachen hin, denn das Muster sah gut aus, aber das ist noch mal ein Unterschied, wie das in der Massenfertigung rüberkommt.

Derweil gibt es schon bald ein Video, in dem wir zeigen, wie man die DVD heraustrennen kann, ohne dass das Ganze zerreißt. Mit etwas Geschick habe ich das gestern auch geschafft.

Optimal sieht aber anders aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Also ich habe bei der aktuellen Ausgabe keinerlei Probleme gehabt, die Perforierung hat ihren Zweck erfüllt. Es ist zwar nicht 100% super abgerissen (hier und da steht noch minimal was weg) aber damit könnte ich gut leben wenns ne günstige Lösung ist,  die Perforation könnte evtl. noch etwas "stärker" ausfallen.

Von daher... äähm was soll ich nun ankreuzen?

Ich nehme mal [x] "stört mich [in der jetzigen Form] nicht" - was NICHT heißt dass es mir egal ist (warum auch immer das in einer Antwortmöglichkeit zusammengefasst ist )


----------



## hsv2012 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

schön ist was anderes


----------



## pedi (6. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

mir würde ein cover zu ausdrucken reichen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Die letzte Version war der Graus, zur Aktuellen kann ich nix sagen da ich die noch nicht habe. Ein vote verkneife ich mir daher, da ja eine Rückkehr zu der alten Version ja quasi ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

[x] _Stört mich nicht. / Ist mir egal

_Ich bin mit der aktuellen Lösung einverstanden_. _Zum Thema Perforation ist laut Thilo eine Verbesserung bereits in Arbeit. Bis dahin kann ich mit der aktuellen Lösung leben.


----------



## Softy (6. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

[X] Stört mich nicht. / Ist mir egal

DENN: Mir ist nur wichtig, dass mein Klopapier ordentlich perforiert ist


----------



## TempestX1 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Mir egal. Passt für meine Zwecke so wie es ist.


----------



## InQontrol (6. November 2012)

Wenn es so bleibt wie in der aktuellen Ausgabe muss ich mir wohl immer sorgen machen das Heft zu zerreissen


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Kleiner Workaround:   PCGH DVD Plus: DVD-Hülle schadlos aus dem Heft trennen - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4_1dWKzvUE


Marco


----------



## Pokerclock (6. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Genial! 

Hat sich der Frank Pfründer freiwillig gemeldet oder wurde er gezwungen mal vor der Kamera zu stehen?


----------



## GoldenMic (6. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Ich bitte um eine Schweigeminute für das eben von uns gegangene DVD Ausgabe


----------



## StefanStg (6. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

[X] Stört mich nicht. / Ist mir egal

Auch wenn es bei mir so ähnlich ausgeschaut hat wie bei dir GoldenMic, finde ich dieße Version auf jedefall besser. Bei der letzten habe ich fast die ganze Coverseite mit abgerissen.

Was ich aber mal sagen muss und auch PCGH loben muss ist die neue DVD. Endlich ist die Doppelseitige DVD weg. Man wusste immer nicht auf welcher Seite z.b. die Videos drauf sind. Erstrecht wenn man die DVD´s in eine Sammelmappe hatte und nach ein paar Monaten noch mal was nachschauen wollte. Jetzt kann man sie einfach einlegen und gut ist. 

Dafür auf ein Lob von mir


----------



## PCGH_Marco (7. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Genial!
> 
> Hat sich der Frank Pfründer freiwillig gemeldet oder wurde er gezwungen mal vor der Kamera zu stehen?


 
Wir haben ihm mit 1.000 Benchmarks gedroht.


----------



## coroc (8. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Kann ich verstehen 

@Video: Die PCGH lebt noch, es gab einen kleinen Riss in der Hülle, aber mit etwas übeung läuft das schon


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Kleiner Workaround:   PCGH DVD Plus: DVD-Hülle schadlos aus dem Heft trennen - YouTube


 

Ich will das Heft aber nicht knicken um die DVD zu entfernen.

Oder ist das eine neue Art der Gewinnmaximierung? 
Den User der ein sauberes und unfallfreies Heft für die Sammlung haben will ihn dazu zwingen die Version mit DVD zu kaufen und zusätzlich noch die Version ohne DVD damit es schick aussieht? 
Kann doch nicht euer ernst sein.


----------



## garfield36 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

In Österreich zahle ich für die Ausgabe ohne DVD € 1,50 weniger. Die Dezemberausgabe war definitiv das letzte Heft mit DVD, welches ich gekauft habe. Dabei geht es mir weniger um das Geld, ich würde für die alte Hülle sogar ein paar Cent drauf legen. Die Perforation der Hülle im Dezemberheft empfand ich als Frechheit.


----------



## muse (10. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Ich habe mich auch geärgert über die neue Hülle aber die in der ausgabe 12 ging wunderbar raus man muss nur die hülle nach oben drücken damit die Perforation funktioniert der Umschlag bleibt unverändert

auf der anderen Seide kann ich Nachvollziehen, warum von dem teuren Spezialpapier abstand genommen wurde es lieg nicht nur am Preis des material sonder Fast keine Firma die sowas noch herstellt weil es zu aufwendig ist. die neue Hülle  ist flexibler bei der Heftherstellung.

Manche fordern eine stärkere Perforation die hat dann den nachteil das sie schneller aus dem Heft fällt ehe sie den Leser erreicht.

Die DVD ist besser da man sie nicht mehr wenden muß es sei denn es pass nicht alles auf 8,5gb


----------



## PCGHGS (10. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

[x] Ich möchte die alte Hülle zurück


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Trotz Workaround ist in der aktuellen Ausgabe es diesmal nicht gelungen die DVD so sauber heraus zu bekommen ( die Perforation war dort nur teilweise vorhanden ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bei der nächsten Ausgabe nehme ich Hammer und Meißel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BikeRider (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

[x] Alte Hülle, ohne Aufpreis und mit PDF-Ausdruck-Datei


----------



## MG42 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

[x]Ich möchte die alte Hülle zurück und wäre bereit einen Aufpreis zu zahlen (Beispielsweise 20 Cent mehr pro Ausgabe)

Zuallererst, ich hätte gerne das alte Design der Hülle zurück, allerdings wäre es gut, wenn auf der Oberseite der "Hülle" auf die Perforation verzichtet und dort stattdessen das Papier/Patte etwas stärker ( vor allem an der Haltenase) ausfällt. Das wäre mir dann 50++ Cent wert.
Noch ein paar zusätzliche Cent optional wären für besseres Material (siehe Anhang) wie es seit 01/2005 bis ca~ 05/2009 zum Einsatz kam.
Acjhja, und seit welcher Ausgabe zwischen 09/2012 - aktuell gibt es keine Doublesided DVD mehr?, Anstatt ner Bluray wär doch auch eine DS-DLayer möglich, das macht den Bock auch nicht mehr fett.

Habe mir die Ausgabe erst gestern gekauft und wenn man gemütlich in Bus und Bahn lesen will stört so ein Datenträger im Heft  der das umschlagen, bzusammenrollen unmöglich macht und wie soll man das dort beengt bewerkstelligen?

Die Magazinausgabe kaufe ich grundsätzlich nicht, und wie teuer ist schon so ein Datenträger, bestimmt nicht die Differenz 5,30 (DVD) - 3,99 (Magazin) =1,31€, evtl und 25 Cent für den Datenträger?? also ist da noch knapp ein € mehr... wieviel am Ende übrig bleibt multipliziert mit der tatsächlich Verkauften Menge weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber schlagt jetzt nochmal nen €uro drauf und ihr habt mehr Luft, für besseres Papier (ist momentan ganz OK) oder bessere (journalistische) Arbeit oder was auch immer, was einen echten Mehrwert bringt. Soviele wird dieser €uro jetzt nicht umbringen, jeder Geiz hier ist fehl am Platz und deswegen werden auch nicht weniger Ausgaben verkauft, oder traut ihr euch nicht?


----------



## SirMister (24. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

alte hülle ohne aufpreis


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Hallöle zusammen,

ich melde mich zwar spät, aber immerhin:

Bei der ersten Ausgabe samt trister DVD-Hülle war ich so ungeschickt und habe das Titelblatt + erste Seite mit Teamfoto schier zweigeteilt. Ich bin mit Gefühl vorgegangen, nur leider war zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Perforierung oder ähnliches vorhanden, was das Leben leichter gemacht hätte. Leider nimmt diese Art der Hülle auch mehr Platz in Anspruch, als es die alte tat. Wenige, mich dazu gezählt, archivieren diese Datenträger in Boxen/Kisten etc., wo die Größe stets eine Entscheidung spielt. Was spricht gegen eine Hülle im quadratischen Format? Ihr wolltet die Größe einer DVD-Hülle anpeilen, nicht?

Nicht verkehrt ist das Ausdrucken des Covers, wer mag, oder gar eine halbe Seite innerhalb des Heftes zu "opfern", um sich das Cover mittels Schere (ihr kennt dieses Ding namens Schere noch? ) selbst auszuschneiden. Okay, das Papier ist nicht dick, aber dafür stehen alle wichtigen Informationen farbig getupft dabei.

Die Heft-DVD-Hülle hat in den vielen Jahren ebenso viele Wandlungen mitgemacht, nur leider tendiert dies hier etwas in die nicht ganz so "für den Leser komfortable" Richtung. Versteht dies bitte nicht als boshaft, nur so ist es leider aktuell mit dieser DVD-Hülle.

Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott
Wannseesprinter


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Kattermesser raus und schon ist die CD/DVD meine ^^


----------



## KillerCroc (27. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Stört mich nicht. / *Ist mir egal*


----------



## Perry (28. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Ich finde prinzipiell die alte Lösung besser, hätte auch nichts gegen einen Mehrpreis, andererseits besteht die einzige Tätigkeit die ich mit der DVD mache darin sie aus dem Heft zu entfernen und irgendwo in eine Ecke zu schmeißen. Könnte also prinzipiell auch das Abo ändern, da ich die DVD's absolut nicht nutze und das seid Jahren, das einzige mal in den letzten Jahren war als ich die ganzen alten Hefte die in pdf Form auf der DVD waren mal überflogen habe.


----------



## kmf (29. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Im Hinblick auf den erhöhten Preis und dass ich die DVDs eh net archiviere, hab ich mit "_Stört mich nicht. / Ist mir egal_" gestimmt. MIr ist es nicht egal, dass durch Rückkehr zur alten Lösung es eine Preisanpassung nach sich zieht. Ich hab von so einer Hülle nix, die Wertschöpfung ist für mich also gleich null.


----------



## LordNelson (29. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

[x] Ich möchte die alte Hülle zurück


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (29. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Auch ich hätte gern die alte Hülle wieder. Aber immerhin hab ichs mit nem kleinen Messer und Anritzen halbwegs sauber geschafft, die DVD abzutrennen. Dann gleich ins Laufwerk, sich über dessen Lautstärke aufgeregt und Image der DVD gezogen, um diese Lautstärke kein weiteres Mal in diesem Monat ertragen zu müssen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

So, wir haben jetzt endlich eine bessere Perforation gefunden, das wird aber erst zur Ausgabe 02/2013 (EVT: Januar) umgesetzt. Die Ausgabe 01, die kommende Woche in den Handel kommt, hat noch die "alte" Perfo. Ich weiß, das wird jetzt hier nicht alle zufrieden stellen, aber dass die alte Hülle wieder kommt, das war von Anfang an nicht realistisch.

Ich hatte IMHO schon geschrieben, dass Computerbild durchweg Preise erhöht UND die Papptüte abgeschafft hat. Hilft euch auch nix, soll aber unterstreichen, dass wir da nicht allein sind.


----------



## coroc (30. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich hatte IMHO schon geschrieben, dass Computerbild durchweg Preise erhöht UND die Papptüte abgeschafft hat. Hilft euch auch nix, soll aber unterstreichen, dass wir da nicht allein sind.


 
Seit wann vergleicht ihr euch mit der Computer Bild?! Ihr seid doch ein ganz anderes Kaliber


----------



## Cleriker (30. November 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, wir haben jetzt endlich eine bessere Perforation gefunden, das wird aber erst zur Ausgabe 02/2013 (EVT: Januar) umgesetzt. Die Ausgabe 01, die kommende Woche in den Handel kommt, hat noch die "alte" Perfo. Ich weiß, das wird jetzt hier nicht alle zufrieden stellen, aber dass die alte Hülle wieder kommt, das war von Anfang an nicht realistisch.
> 
> Ich hatte IMHO schon geschrieben, dass Computerbild durchweg Preise erhöht UND die Papptüte abgeschafft hat. Hilft euch auch nix, soll aber unterstreichen, dass wir da nicht allein sind.


 Dass die alte Hülle nicht wieder kommt ist mir bewusst. Ich freue mich auch darüber, dass ihr euch bei der Perforation bemüht eine zufriedenstellende Lösung zu finden. Viel interessanter für mich aber? Gibt es ein Cover zum Ausdrucken, oder nicht?


----------



## Aysem (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Ich mochte die alte Hülle, weil es wirklich super war zum archivieren. Extra Hüllen wollte ich da nicht holen. Die neue Hülle ist da schon ein Rückschritt, aber die DVD9 ein ziemlich deutlicher nach vorne. Ich zahle gern mehr Geld für ne vernünftige Papp-Hülle.


----------



## rhynestone (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

hab mich auch schon künstlich über die "neue"papierhülle aufgeregt. gabs die diskusion vor jahren nicht schonmal? mit cover ausdrucken? oder war das n anderes magazin. 
drucken will ich nicht. erstens druck ich relativ selten, zweitens sind dann immer die bunten patronen alle bzw eingetrocknet. wenn doch, dann streifen drauf wegen defekten druckkopf. nicht sehr schön für ne archivierung.

ich lege immer 2 pcghdvds in eine slimline dvdhülle. schneide das pappcover aus, und bastel das rein. reicht für meine zwecke. 
andere magazine hatten damals ne seite im heft geopfert zum ausschneiden. mit dem inhalt der dvd. ähnlich dem pappcover nur jetzt halt hochkant in grösse der dvd-hülle. wäre für mich die idealste lösung. 
kann auch jede menge werbung rundherum stehen. wird eh weggeschnitten 

mehr geld bezahlen für ne extra hülle? ne. umgerechnet 10,60 DM sind schon ne menge holz für ne zeitschrift.

mfg


----------



## mochti01 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Ich glaube ich hab schon die neue Hülle und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit. Konnte man ohne Probleme herauslösen und ich war nicht gerade vorsichtig damit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Knister (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Da ich die DVD eh direkt herausnehme und in ein Ringbuch abhefte, ist mir das relativ egal, ob die Hülle aus Pappe oder Papier ist. Hauptsache, sie ist bequem und ohne Schaden heraustrennbar, was ja nun der Fall ist.

Vollends glücklich wäre ich, wenn auf der DVD kleine Bilder wie früher auf den Papphüllen aufgedruckt wären. Damit ließe sich beim Durchblättern durch den Ordner noch schneller ein grober Überblick über den Inhalt verschaffen. Im Moment habe ich keine Disk parat, glaube aber, dass noch etwas Platz wäre, wenn man den Text ein Stück verschöbe.

mfG

Edit: Sieht auf MG42s Bild (Seite 3) doch etwas enger aus als ich dachte...


----------



## BikeRider (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

WAnn kommt die alte Hülle nun wieder ?


----------



## julien (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Ich möchte die Alte Hülle zurück ich habe 2 Tietelseiten beim raustrennen zerstört


----------



## mochti01 (14. Januar 2013)

Die alte Hülle kommt wohl definitiv nicht mehr, da zu teuer.


----------



## Maverick64 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Wenn die DVD-Ausgabe teurer wird wegen einem Stück bedruckter Pappe, werde ich die definitiv nicht mehr kaufen...
In der aktuellen Ausgabe 02/2013 war das raustrennen gut machbar, insofern ok...


----------



## Perry (14. Januar 2013)

Sorry, aber ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen wo das Problem liegt wenn der Heftpreis um 20c' od. 30c' steigt, nach dem der Heftpreis einige Jahre lang stabil blieb. Alles wird schließlich teurer. Ein ganzer € würde mich zumindest mal kurz innehalten lassen, aber selbst das fände ich immer noch vertretbar, wenn im gleichen Zug die allgemeine Heftqualität verbessert wird oder zumindest erhalten bleibt. Was eine gescheite Papphülle einschließt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Bei der 1. Ausgabe ließ es sich leicht heraustrennen danach war bei mir nur der Wurm drin. Egal ob mehrfach umgeschlagen und gekniffen, irgendwo riss es immer ein und versaute das Deckblatt


----------



## Kraizee (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Hi Leute,
ich möchte mich auch noch am Feedback zur neuen DVD-Hülle beteiligen...

Als Abonnent bekomme ich schon die (deutliche bessere) Variante mit der vorperforierten Naht(?) zum Heraustrennen. Soweit, sogut - dann kann ich auch mit Papier leben. Mich stört aber nach wie vor, dass keinerlei Infos mehr auf der Hülle sind und ich mich stattdessen mit diesem blöden Aufdruck auf der DVD herumplagen muss. Ich finde die Informationen, die der alte Pappschuber bot, sehr praktisch (im Sinne von "sehr, *sehr*, SEHR praktisch") und würde mir diesen zurück wünschen. Lasst doch die Infos auf der DVD weg und druckt lieber auf die neue Papierhülle!

Oder erstellt meinetwegen eine durchsuchbare(!) Datenbank, mit der ich schnell nachschlagen kann, auf der DVD welcher Ausgabe auch immer ich die Vollversion von "Everest Ultimate Edition 1.23.456 Build 7890" (oder was auch immer) finden kann. Aktuell isses jedenfalls unpraktisch und damit blöd.

Schöne Grüße,
-k


----------



## ToTm@n (19. März 2013)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

[x] _Ich möchte die alte Hülle zurück und wäre bereit einen Aufpreis zu zahlen( Beispielsweise 20 Cent mehr pro Ausgabe)_

_Deswegen habe ich mein Abo gekündigt _


----------



## XiCaS (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

das schlimme ist nicht die neue Hülle, sondern die wechselnde Qualität... als Abo-Kunde erwarte ich was anderes. Meine diesmalige PCGH hatte überhaupt keine Perforation weswegen ich das Cover und den Heftrücken zerstört habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BikeRider (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*



XiCaS schrieb:


> das schlimme ist nicht die neue Hülle, sondern die wechselnde Qualität... als Abo-Kunde erwarte ich was anderes. Meine diesmalige PCGH hatte überhaupt keine Perforation weswegen ich das Cover und den Heftrücken zerstört habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ging mir auch so. 

Ich will die alte Hülle wieder haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Bei der aktuellen Ausgabe ist die Perforation mal wieder gar nicht vorhanden, schon beim Knickversuch fällt das Heft ja fast auseinander. I´m not amused


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Ich war auch negativ überrascht.
Die DVD ist nach wie vor drin, weil ich keine Lust habe mein Heft kaputtzumachen. 
Aber das Lesen fällt dadurch schwerer.


----------



## Perry (9. Juli 2013)

Da ich die DVD ohnehin so gut wie nie nutze sollte ich vielleicht mein Abo ändern, denn ich konnte die DVD um den Preis eines zerstörten Hefts entnehmen. Eine Schere war ja leider gerade nicht zur Hand


----------



## N00bler (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neu:[Umfrage/Diskussion] DVD Hülle ab PCGH 12/2012*

Ich mache das immer mit einer billigen Bastelschere.


----------

